# Ragdoll Female Looking For Home (Northants)



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

Poppy is a female ragdoll who has been neutered. She was born in August 2004 and comes with all of her paperwork. She is an indoor cat, it might be nice for them to go together but they do not need to go together.

She is up for adoption with her "brother-from-another-mother" Tink, which I have posted about earlier.

She is also very good with cats, dogs and children.

If you or if you know anyone who might be interested in Poppy, then please give me a shout.

Many thanks once again guys x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

she is adorable.


----------



## LittleOwl (Jul 27, 2012)

She seems to be just what I am looking for in a third cat, however I am in Northumberland and not able to drive down so far. Fingers crossed she finds her new home very soon


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

CaninoAnimalRescue said:


> Poppy is a female ragdoll who has been neutered. She was born in August 2004 and comes with all of her paperwork. She is an indoor cat, it might be nice for them to go together but they do not need to go together.
> 
> She is up for adoption with her "brother-from-another-mother" Tink, which I have posted about earlier.
> 
> ...


who is she with a rescue?


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

raggie doll said:


> who is she with a rescue?


Yeah she is with me at Canino Animal Rescue http://www.caninoanimalrescue.yolasite.com


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

gorgeous couldn't see her on your site though, have you shared them on fb
I was looking to take in a diabetic as i recently lost mine not much luck so far


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

is this one still looking?


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi depending on her vet check tomorrow she is still looking but it has now become clear that she cannot be homed with other cats

Thanks


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

aww poor thing she doesn't like them?


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

Unfortunately not  she started being mean to her brother and he ended up with a few scratches on his nose...so he has been rehomed seperately and she has been much happier since being alone!


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

weird sometimes its a family thing one of mine hated her son after her reached 3 but could live with a differrent cat but not her son strange indeed


----------

